# Central Illinois Help



## mattcler (Jan 6, 2011)

I live about 10 min from Champaign. Any tips, pointers, pros or cons to anything that has worked or hasnt worked for you guys? I am just starting to really get into coyote hunting but havent killed one since I started in October. Any help is greatly appreciated. Ive been hunting a few tree lines and drainage ditches in fields. Thanks!

Some info-
Savage 22-250 w/ Nikon Prostaff 4-12X40

Buck Gardner/Flextone Hand Calls

Primos 250 yd scope mounted light with red lens


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

There are several posts on here regarding what your asking, in fact there is one going on right now.

Sounds like you have a nice set up..night hunting can be fun however shotguns are the IMO the best way to go. Number 4 buck shot is my choice for loads.

With that rifle get yourself a good pair of binocs ! Glass fields and lines...remember always get permission ! After a snow drive blocks and look for fresh tracks.

Welcome to PT hang around for awhile and chat...there are some knowledgeable guys here.

Good luck !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you sitting and calling them Matt?

Welcome to PT.


----------



## mattcler (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes I sit and call. Haven't walked at night because I don't want to spook them.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Have you tried an E caller, and welcome to the site. You might want to take a shotgun with you also cause them yotes will run right up to you in no time fast and you might not be able to get them in your sights ( plus always a good Ideal to leave your sight at about 6-9 power for just that reason JMO) Dont move when calling and use scent killer deer are hard to hunt but predators are harder, well goodluck


----------



## mattcler (Jan 6, 2011)

RoughNeck said:


> Have you tried an E caller, and welcome to the site. You might want to take a shotgun with you also cause them yotes will run right up to you in no time fast and you might not be able to get them in your sights ( plus always a good Ideal to leave your sight at about 6-9 power for just that reason JMO) Dont move when calling and use scent killer deer are hard to hunt but predators are harder, well goodluck


Thanks for the advice. Yea I am real serious when it comes to deer hunting so I guess I need to do the same with coyotes!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What you can do is at night spot your field befor you walk into it. Sneak in and set up and run your call. If you have snow and a bright night you can leave the light off. If it is dark I tend to run my light, not trying to SPOT them but illuminate the area thier eyes will light up. With your light ontop of your scope you have the advantage of dropping on them. Practice shooting at night, it is differant than day time.

Again I tend to use a shot gun, but I have shot yotes using a rifle. It is tuffer.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

OaC it is cause them nothern yotes come closer at night than the yotes down south, and you said yall had smarter yotes


----------



## lepcur (Jan 6, 2011)

Always remember this, You're going up against a animal that man has tried to wipe out for hundreds of years and hasn't made a dent in them, The yote is smart and has a good memory. Good luck and keep after them, you'll get em. Mike


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I carry both, a shotgun, and my rifle. I have takin one or the other at times and it burned me. So now I pack both. We can not night hunt here in missouri with a light so I couldnt give you any tips on that. Other then, use the wind, and keep yourself scent free! Start your call low, and work your way up. Like On Call said above, there are plenty of threads on this forum asking the same questions,Start Reading..............


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> OaC it is cause them nothern yotes come closer at night than the yotes down south, and you said yall had smarter yotes


Hmm...I was out tonight and nothing. They were holding classes at the den on top of the hill..." how to mess with hunters " My son and I cut a few tracks but it was not untill I was out in one of my favorite places that I turn the corner and got hit with a spot light...Game Warden. He checked our guns, check licenses, and had a chat for about 15 mins. The area was loaded with tracks....heading there first thing in the morning.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hmm...I was out tonight and nothing. They were holding classes at the den on top of the hill..." how to mess with hunters " My son and I cut a few tracks but it was not untill I was out in one of my favorite places that I turn the corner and got hit with a spot light...Game Warden. He checked our guns, check licenses, and had a chat for about 15 mins. The area was loaded with tracks....heading there first thing in the morning.


What a nice surprise.... LOL.. Same here, minus the game warden. Lots of scat on this new place i have, coyote ,cat and others i was unsure of., i saw movement this evening but not 100% sure what it was. Looking forward to the cold A.M.


----------

